# Does Anyone Here Know butterknucket....



## keto (May 23, 2006)

and whether he’s off his meds, or just hasn’t found the right prescription yet?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm quite sure I'm alright.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

...or bored
...or lonely
...or both of the above

Discuss


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Are you his sponsor?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I figured he worked for an online survey company.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being inquisitive.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It has been a very weird string of threads.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think he’s an app that got loose from Area 51 and he’s collecting information for the folks back home in a galaxy far, far away so that they all gonna fit in real good at nude beaches and such when they get here.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust
That starts to drive you insane
Let's do the Time Warp again


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> It's just a jump to the left
> And then a step to the right
> With your hands on your hips
> You bring your knees in tight
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2019)

What the fuck is a butterknucket?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Don't even know if he actually exists...
Could be one of Vladimir's robots ?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure we may need to do a full hemotology panel along with a cbc just to make sure that he is of the humus sapien type.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> I'm pretty sure we may need to do a full hemotology panel along with a cbc just to make sure that he is of the humus sapien type.


You figure he's a super villan?


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

A rare breed of thread starter, from a long line of thread starters, going all the the way back to the days of stone tablets. 
Discuss....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> I'm quite sure I'm alright.


in the nut hut, EVERYONE says they aren't crazy. 
we have solid evidence that you are batshit crazy: 
you've been riding the short bus with everyone else here for well over a decade. what more evidence does anyone need?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2019)

Is he wearing a hockey helmet?
Maybe he's the driver? Taking us all along with him?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey without butterknucket there would not be whole lot going on . Move along if you don't like his threads. If he is out of line the moderators will step in. Does anyone no who KETO is ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Distortion said:


> Hey without butterknucket there would not be whole lot going on . Move along if you don't like his threads. If he is out of line the moderators will step in. Does anyone no who KETO is ?


He’s the diet guy isn’ he?

I think he once sold me a really weird mandolin so in my opinion he’s real.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Hey without butterknucket there would not be whole lot going on . Move along if you don't like his threads. If he is out of line the moderators will step in. Does anyone no who KETO is ?


Isn't Keto the guy with Inspector Clouseau or the Green Hornet?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Distortion said:


> Hey without butterknucket there would not be whole lot going on . Move along if you don't like his threads. If he is out of line the moderators will step in. Does anyone no who KETO is ?


Well I met his son, so I think he's real .

What's wrong with some quiet time? We don't need a bunch of new threads every day - if it's slow, it's slow. I also don't understand why he's asking rather personal questions of the community.

I haven't clicked any of his odd threads.

Summer is winding down - it slows down because people get outside.

Get outside.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Isn't Keto the guy with Inspector Clouseau or the Green Hornet?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What's going on over here...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Well I met his son, so I think he's real .
> 
> What's wrong with some quiet time? We don't need a bunch of new threads every day - if it's slow, it's slow. I also don't understand why he's asking rather personal questions of the community.
> 
> ...


 If you don't like his threads don't comment on them. Don't even look at them. Keto is not a moderator and should not be holding Kangaroo court centering some one out and you should not be jumping on the pile. As far as getting outside my day outside is half over when you roll out of bed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Distortion said:


> If you don't like his threads don't comment on them. Don't even look at them. Keto is not a moderator and should not be holding Kangaroo court centering some one out and you should not be jumping on the pile. As far as getting outside my day outside is half over when you roll out of bed.


In what world did keto play mod? He has no mod powers.

Im going to comment in a thread addressing weird threads. Dont like it? Dont read my replies. Dont even open the thread.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Holding kangaroo court? That’s the theme of the new serial thread creator extraordinare.

Free market. Free speech. My only beef is that it’s not even basses on his own opinion or apparent interest. It’s “ bla bla bla .......!”

DISCUSS


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sambonee said:


> DISCUSS












sorry, i couldn't resist. 
even still, look at that guy. i'd bet a fiver that thing is orbiting the moon right now.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

recently divorced and is tossing away the "secrets to a happy marriage " book.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Is he wearing a hockey helmet?
> Maybe he's the driver? Taking us all along with him?
> View attachment 267424


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Distortion said:


> If you don't like his threads don't comment on them. Don't even look at them. Keto is not a moderator and should not be holding Kangaroo court centering some one out and you should not be jumping on the pile. As far as getting outside my day outside is half over when you roll out of bed.


I find all these random threads inconsiderate to other forum members. There's no basis for conversation except for a random question with "discuss" attached to it. It's really bringing down the quality and substance of a site that had, and still has, a number of dedicated long term members and previous ownership willing to share their actual thoughts, experiences and ideas on subjects many of us are interested in, involved in, or practice. There is an absolute lack of Moderation on this site, and you know it. As far as not looking at these threads, I find that very difficult, if not impossible when I go to a section and 80% of what once was quality material and insight is a random personal question without any context.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Isn't Keto the guy with Inspector Clouseau or the Green Hornet?


I thought he lived out back of OJ Simpson's place.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

One thing you can say about Butterknucket. He's figured out a way to post pics and videos and he's not even a paid up member. I only pop in here a few times a day so his posts don't bother me. Live and let live I always say.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I thought he lived out back of OJ Simpson's place.


Had to move out after all the fuss a few years back.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> I find all these random threads inconsiderate to other forum members. There's no basis for conversation except for a random question with "discuss" attached to it. It's really bringing down the quality and substance of a site that had, and still has, a number of dedicated long term members and previous ownership willing to share their actual thoughts, experiences and ideas on subjects many of us are interested in, involved in, or practice. There is an absolute lack of Moderation on this site, and you know it. As far as not looking at these threads, I find that very difficult, if not impossible when I go to a section and 80% of what once was quality material and insight is a random personal question without any context.


Fair enough. your right total lack of moderation. But there just might be more to the story . You can probably figure it out by reading through the "Johnny Hiland interview " thred comments.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Distortion said:


> Fair enough. your right total lack of moderation. But there just might be more to the story . You can probably figure it out by reading through the "Johnny Hiland interview " thred comments.


Just read through it. Not sure how that condition pertains to this to be honest. Might be better if @butterknucket responds.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

200 random new thread in one year. yeah,


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

He did start a thread regarding 'Patrick and life insurance'.
It just disappeared as I hit reply. Spooky.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Could we get a @butterknucket section and be done with it. Not showing up in the new threads button.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> He did start a thread regarding 'Patrick and life insurance'.
> It just disappeared as I hit reply. Spooky.


I was asked to only post once every other week. I think that's a little heavy handed but it's not my forum.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I was asked to only post once every other week. I think that's a little heavy handed but it's not my forum.


not really, you posted 200 threads under a year, and not a single one about music. Maybe start a forum called about random none sens?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> not really, you posted 200 threads under a year, and not a single one about music. Maybe start a forum called about random none sens?


The Open Mic non music related


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> The Open Mic non music related


exactly...but this is still a music forum. ...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

And posting replies and starting threads is different. Share your true thoughts. @butterknucket i appreciated your comments about Sight and your experience. 

Stick to what you’re reading and considering and you will be appreciated. This whole random thread habit is wasting many people’s time. I only write this because we’re not only primates. We’re people. I care about people and what’s important to them. Not instigate disdain. 

Now go start a thread that you really care about. Or read as you like and post 1/14 days.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I honestly didn't even realize I made that many posts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I was asked to only post once every other week.
> I think that's a little heavy handed but it's not my forum.


Really?! Now that's a little draconian on mods part as far as I'm concerned.
I don't recall reading in the rules that we're only allowed a certain number of posts?


butterknucket said:


> I honestly didn't even realize I made that many posts.


And so what? You have something to say, say it.
There are a lot of banal topics on this forum.
I'm sure if I took the time to research my posts, there may be some where I did 200/day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

sambonee said:


> This whole random thread habit is *wasting many people’s time*.


It's not like we're forced to read every single post that's written. You can skip past them, you know?


sambonee said:


> We’re people. *I care about people and what’s important to them*. Not instigate disdain.


I'm confused then as to why you're not standing up for bk then? Maybe what he writes is important to him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> The Open Mic non music related





al3d said:


> exactly...but this is still a music forum. ...


Does that mean the 'The Open Mic' section will be eliminated because it's non-music related?
or, as long as we say something about music in each post, we're safe?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sambonee said:


> This whole random thread habit is wasting many people’s time.
> Now go start a thread that you really care about. Or read as you like and post 1/14 days.


I doubt that it's wasting many peoples time but be that as it may, right now butterknucket can't start a new thread for the next 2 weeks. BTW, to me telling someone with vision problems to read just doesn't sound right.


laristotle said:


> Does that mean the 'The Open Mic' section will be eliminated because it's non-music related?
> or, as long as we say something about music in each post, we're safe?


If that's the case the Sports section might be gone too. 
As far as I know this is still a Guitar forum not a music forum. Says so right in the name. 
This is rule #3 " [3] All non guitar related threads should be posted in the "Open Mic" or "Music" forums."


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> If that's the case the Sports section might be gone too.


In Memorium as well? 
We should not be subjected to reading about dead people, eh?!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> In Memorium as well?
> We should not be subjected to reading about dead people, eh?!


Well, it's not like they can say anything about it now.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Does that mean the 'The Open Mic' section will be eliminated because it's non-music related?
> or, as long as we say something about music in each post, we're safe?


nothing was said about closing the section. When we receive reports on something we have to investigate to make sure its not a waste of space and spam basicaly.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

HAHAHAAH they made YOU a mod??


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I assume that there's an ability to read or there wouldn't be such structured responses. No one else is compelled to post random questions with "discuss" as the OP


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

al3d said:


> When we receive reports on something we have to investigate to make sure its not a waste of space and spam basicaly.


And how is bk's posts considered a 'waste of space' or 'spam' that he's restricted to only posting once every other week now?


butterknucket said:


> I was asked to only post once every other week. I think that's a little heavy handed but it's not my forum.





al3d said:


> not really, you posted 200 threads under a year, and not a single one about music.


With all due respect, it seems that you're enjoying your 'authoritah' a little too much lately.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

sambonee said:


> No one else is compelled to post random questions with "discuss" as the OP


And no one's forced to read them either.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

You have all the right in the world to your opinion. Thank you for your input.





laristotle said:


> And how is bk's posts considered a 'waste of space' or 'spam' that he's restricted to only posting once every other week now?
> 
> 
> With all due respect, it seems that you're enjoying your 'authoritah' a little too much lately.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, if the mods don't smarten up I'm going to get Jordan Peterson in here to give them an ass whoopin'.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't see a problem and I probably start 5 threads a year. If the thread title doesn't interest me them I skip by.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> In Memorium as well?
> We should not be subjected to reading about dead people, eh?!


Dead people that have never picked up a guitar at that. I always thought that should be for musicians and notable industry people.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

al3d said:


> nothing was said about closing the section. When we receive reports on something we have to investigate to make sure its not a waste of space and spam basicaly.


Having not heard anything from the other moderators about "waste of space" it seems to be just your interpretation of the term. And butterknuckets threads are about as much spam as anyone elses. Basically.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Having not heard anything from the other moderators about "waste of space" it seems to be just your interpretation of the term. And butterknuckets threads are about as much spam as anyone elses. Basically.


I'm glad you enjoy them and thank you for your input.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sambonee said:


> I assume that there's an ability to read or there wouldn't be such structured responses. No one else is compelled to post random questions with "discuss" as the OP


There are various ways for the sight impaired to "read" and if "structured responses" are a bad thing then some others better watch out. Being that this is the area for "random questions" it doesn't seem inappropriate to shorten say, "Discuss it with other members" down to discuss. As far as wasting space and other's time, it's the internet.......space is almost infinite and to paraphrase others, "You don't have to waste your time reading the posts.".


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Electraglide you are correct. These seemingly disinterested threads are simply an annoyance and it steers new members away imo as others have stated. 

I’m
Gone from this babble. The perpetrator has been gagged anyway. Mission accomplished mostly by his own doing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Seems to me that people have been calling for some type of moderation in these forums since it's been sold. Now that it's happening, it's a no go? Is site moderation for members here only for individual gratification based on personal narrative?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I can tell the reign of the new moderator is going to go over incredibly well


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Seems to me that people have been calling for some type of moderation in these forums since it's been sold. Now that it's happening, it's a no go? Is site moderation for members here only for individual gratification based on personal narrative?


 I am for moderation just feel that Butterknucket got a raw deal. Keto should have got the warning and this thread deleted..It was started for one reason to stir up dung and center out a member..


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> I am for moderation just feel that Butterknucket got a raw deal. Keto should have got the warning and this thread deleted..It was started for one reason to stir up dung and center out a member..


butters did get a raw deal but they were mostly filler threads, no huge loss. Keto did nothing wrong and perhaps he did get a warning since it doesn't take much these days, I just got one for expressing an opinion in my above post. oh well


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As one member stated, before he departed from this thread, butterknucket was GAGGED, and MISSION ACCOMPLISHED. Now I don't think that butterknucket posted threads so that he could be told, 'go sit in the corner and don't make any noise'. Sounds more to me like there was/is a conspiracy going on but, that is just my opinion. Maybe I'm wrong; I have been known to be wrong once in a while. As far as "Gagging" members goes I say, mierda.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Shutting butters down is an obscenity; but it’s the type of thing that is to be expected in this world of pride and wrong.

If you don’t like his threads don’t read them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Shutting butters down is an obscenity; but it’s the type of thing that is to be expected in this world of pride and wrong.
> 
> If you don’t like his threads don’t read them.


I agree completely. We need to stand united, much like the people of Hong Kong and declare in a voice of solidarity that...,


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I agree completely. We need to stand united, much like the people of Hong Kong and declare in a voice of solidarity that...,


They will come at night and pick you off one at a time .. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> They will come at night and pick you off one at a time .. lol


let them try


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> butters did get a raw deal


Thanks. Now I have a whole different image of bk in my head. lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Perhaps a warning before being shut down on new posts would have been a better option? 

If I had simply been asked to stop I would have.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got banned on the AGF for saying that James Taylor’s tuning video was totally boring but still more interesting than his music.

This place might be heading the same way.

“Discuss” .. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> If I had simply been asked to stop I would have.


You weren’t doing anything wrong. 

Like criminals, they choke the breath of conscience and good cheer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

_


Wardo said:



“Discuss” .. lol

Click to expand...

_Be on the safe side and add '_Care to discuss?_'


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> You weren’t doing anything wrong.
> 
> Like criminals, they choke the breath of conscience and good cheer.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 267950


lmfao ...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

So if 200 posts a year is bad, is 199 ok?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

But-ter-knucket!
But-ter-knucket!
But-ter-knucket!

Image: Marching around aimlessly pumping fist in air with look on face of concern and confusion. 
Followed by vigorous yelling at clouds.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> But-ter-knucket!
> But-ter-knucket!
> But-ter-knucket!
> 
> ...


F-ing right on! you had me at “_Butt...._


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Now I'm getting nasty pm's. This place is sinking fast guys.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

I like to party sometimes until 4,
It’s hard to leave when you can’t find the door.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I got banned on the AGF for saying that James Taylor’s tuning video was totally boring but still more interesting than his music.
> 
> This place might be heading the same way.
> 
> “Discuss” .. lol


People got upset because a Davi Allen Coe song had a certain word in it.....but had no problem with songs from the 20s and 30s that have the same word in them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Now I'm getting nasty pm's. This place is sinking fast guys.


Just remember it’s not you who’s bringing the place down, it’s the aholes who sent you the pm’s.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cartman is just deleting posts he doesn’t like, who do I see about getting the same privileges,?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Now I'm getting nasty pm's. This place is sinking fast guys.


They don't have the balls to say it to your face, here, in public?
Pfft. Snowflakes.
I think that you should report them.
But, take a screen shot and share with us what those cowards had to say first.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> People got upset because a Davi Allen Coe song had a certain word in it.....but had no problem with songs from the 20s and 30s that have the same word in them.


Four seasons go round on a pinwheel.
And tomorrow ain’t nuthin at all.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

al3d said:


> exactly...but this is still a music forum. ...


Makes no sense.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Perhaps a warning before being shut down on new posts would have been a better option?
> 
> If I had simply been asked to stop I would have.


I find this forum could use some new faces and more in depth guitar commentary. With the “new posts” button being overrun with trivial threads, it’s unlikely that GC could attract new people. 

A more staggered warning wouldn’t have been too much to ask.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> But, take a screen shot and share with us what those cowards had to say first.


Damn right. 

This is just too god damn precious; some dude posts stuff that isn’t great all the time but half of it is good for a laugh.

What’s the big deal unless you think that “you”’are the big deal in which case yer putting yourself ahead of common decency and the basic notion of charity onto others.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> But-ter-knucket!
> But-ter-knucket!
> But-ter-knucket!
> 
> ...


I once stood on a picket line in front of a Mac Blo mill on the Island shouting Jack Munro, Jack Munro as Jack got out of his truck and came and stood with us for a couple of hrs. Shouting But-ter-knucket would be no problem tho it could be shortened to BK, BK, BK.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sambonee said:


> I find this forum could use some new faces and more in depth guitar commentary. With the “new posts” button being overrun with trivial threads, it’s unlikely that GC could attract new people.
> 
> A more staggered warning wouldn’t have been too much to ask.


Since Tuesday there's been at least 12 people join which isn't bad. They can look at the threads and make up their own mind about them.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a pretty good place. It’s not like people here have avatars of Kanye West or something.....


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Haha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Since Tuesday there's been at least 12 people join which isn't bad. They can look at the threads and make up their own mind about them.


I don't think that matters at all. this place has 13K+ in membership but something like two dozen people regularly contribute and the rest are just a statistic who may pop in once a year, if that. its disappointing to see this place take a turn for the worse when morale is already at an all time low because of new ownership. on top of speed and glitch issues now we have to put up with personal vendettas. I can't imagine someone looking at a model of a successfully growing forum and doing the opposite thinking its gonna be great. Look at the Gear Page, .., politics- none, religion- none, selling and daily bumping by all- absolutely, outside of music banter in the pub- yep. all of that makes for a growing population of all ages and plenty of threads to participate in, musical or not


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> And how is bk's posts considered a 'waste of space' or 'spam' that he's restricted to only posting once every other week now?
> 
> 
> With all due respect, it seems that you're enjoying your 'authoritah' a little too much lately.


I wanted to 'like' your post, but I didn't want to get on the 'bad' list either. Quite a conundrum.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Spune said:


> This is a pretty good place. It’s not like people here have avatars of Kanye West or something.....


*LOL !!*


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> So if 200 posts a year is bad, is 199 ok?


Probably not.

When dealing with authority.

It isn’t enough to just know.

You have to believe.

Otherwise you are disrespecting the authority and the integrity of the authoritarian.

Franz Kafka would have something to say about this if he played guitar.

The closest analogy that I can think of right now is the Italian legal system where the failure of an accused to enter a guilty plea is seen as an insult to the prosecutor and his/her family. Kinda like what happened to Amanda Knox.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I wanted to 'like' your post, but I didn't want to get on the 'bad' list either. Quite a conundrum.


What would this guy do?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Franz Kafka would have something to say about this if he played guitar.


As a Bohemian Kafka would have probably played a guitar like this.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> What would this guy do?


He needs new shocks for his car.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> He needs new shocks for his car.


Nah.....it's a low rider without the hydaulics or sound system.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I think my purpose has been achieved and then some. I have no dog in the fight, no desired outcome, I just wondered what would happen. I even got a pm from someone I wouldn’t cross the street to....well, pick your cliche, he knows full well I have way below zero respect for him. This will probably get nuked, not sure whether post or thread, but I’m betting on moderation. Maybe that’s good?

I don’t really believe that.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Haha, I just realized. This is the longest thread I’ve ever started on GC. I bet by 3 pages, maybe 4.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Spune said:


> This is a pretty good place. It’s not like people here have avatars of Kanye West or something.....


There is one person that has a picture of that dick head for his avatar!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys, guys forget about it. Don’t waste your energy. Go write a song, play your guitar, put some new strings on etc

Or.......read Bk’s posts. 

You are in charge of what you read or not.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> There is one person that has a picture of that dick head for his avatar!


hey, what’s the big deal?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

vadsy said:


> hey, what’s the big deal?


No big deal. Just a little light hearted ribbin’.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> No big deal. Just a little light hearted ribbin’.


I feel ya,,,., all good. it was the other dude I was addressing


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> HAHAHAAH they made YOU a mod??


Am I allowed to say I fucking called it? Too soon? Too gauche?

I hope he gets all the help he needs.

Come back, Larry : (


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

How did he not delete this thread?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> How did he not delete this thread?



I 100% expected it to be nuked, I sorta pre-called it a few (edited) posts not pages back. It was Saturday, which seems like forever ago now. Thread may yet have a terminal disease.

Also edited I was unaware of the thread at weed forum, starting now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What Is Going Wrong Over At Guitars Canada Forum?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> Guys, guys forget about it. Don’t waste your energy. Go write a song, play your guitar, put some new strings on etc
> 
> Or.......read Bk’s posts.
> 
> You are in charge of what you read or not.


Shakespeare wrote a play about this. Way too much panties being bunched up over nothing.

I have to wonder if some people's viewing style leans suspiciously close to this:










Really! Don't click on it/read it if you don't want to. There are options. I dunno ................... maybe play some guitar instead? Hmmmm...........


{edited} to remove the gas from the edge of the fire. Everyone's got a different perspective.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the forum has always been way slower in the summer time. 
People just have so many other things to do (in summer). We are a winter country, and come winter, we'll be back with lots more posts and lots more things to post about.
We need to take that into consideration and not over-react to it.


----------

